#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-11-18
<alrecchino92> una domanda?
<alrecchino92> ma a che ora comincia la riunione?
<primes2h> alrecchino92: adesso! :-)
<alrecchino92> ok :)
<alrecchino92> credevo di aver sbagliato....
<DarkVision> siamo pronti!!
<MauroFerrarese> è il canale giusto si?!
<Fo5150> si
<DarkVision> Yes, almeno credo
<Fo5150> se cerchi la riunione di ubuntu
<DarkVision> aspetto altre conferme
<primes2h> Buonasera a tutti!
<MauroFerrarese> c'è pochissima gente però...
<DarkVision> Buonasera
<alrecchino92> buona sera
<MauroFerrarese> buona sera!
<Fo5150> buona sera a tutti
<primes2h> Per chi non ha mai partecipato ad un meeting: si cerca di mantenere il discorso pulito, se parla qualcun altro non dovete interromperlo. 
<simo1> buonasera. scusate, ma a causa di un contrattempo, vi raggiungerò tra poco
<DarkVision> va bene
<MauroFerrarese> ok!
<primes2h> se volete intervenire scrivete "/me si prenota", che quando viene inviato appare così 
 * primes2h si prenota
<Fo5150> ok
<primes2h> una cosa importante che si fa all'inizio delle riunioni, a vantaggio del LOG, è presentarsi
<primes2h> Scrivete il vostro nome sul canale, in questo modo
<primes2h> --> Sergio Zanchetta
<alrecchino92> --> Andrea Azzarone
<xdatap> --> Paolo Sammicheli
<MauroFerrarese> --> Mauro Ferrarese
<DarkVision> -->Alessio Grosso Sgarrillo
<Fo5150> --> Fabrizio Orsini
<lain_iwakura86> -->Mauro Ferrarese
<njin> buona sera a tutti
<Fo5150> buona sera
<lain_iwakura86> 'sera!
<LucaIoviero> sera
<njin> 7me è Fabio Marconi
 * njin è Fabio Marconi
<primes2h> come le altre volte i log di quello che diciamo saranno registrati e visibili a questo link: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/11/18/%23ubuntu-it-meeting.html
<PaoloRotolo> Buonasera
<primes2h> bene,  l'agenda di oggi si trova qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2010-11-18
<LucaIoviero> buonasera
<francescoparasil> buona sera a tutti
<primes2h> i punti da affrontare sono 3, tempo massimo due ore 
<primes2h> Il primo punto riguarda il resoconto dell'UDS e novità varie...
<primes2h> come sapete xdatap ha partecipato all'ultimo Ubuntu Developer Summit, quindi passo la parola a lui...
<xdatap> grazie primes2h 
<xdatap> per i nuovi, l'uds è il meeting degli sviluppatori Ubuntu, che avviane ogni sei mesi, dopo ogni rilascio
<xdatap> nell'uds si discute su cosa fare e sul come nella versione successiva
<xdatap> voglio aggiungere una cosa, che è spesso fraintesa
<xdatap> all'uds non si decide nulla, le decisioni le prendono i council, i responsabili dei team, ecc
<xdatap> all'uds si discute e si approfondisce i temi, e sopratutto si revisiona ciò che è stato fatto nel ciclo precedente
 * DarkVision si prenota
<xdatap> ulteriori informazioni, qui: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<xdatap> detto questo, come molti sanno, ho condotto due sessioni all'uds circa il gruppo test
<xdatap> una riguardava il gruppo vero e proprio e l'altra il testing dei portatili, facendo le veci di primes2h che partecipava da remoto
<xdatap> i dettagli di cosa ho detto nella sessione sono presenti nelle seguenti pagine:
<xdatap> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/LoCoTesting
<xdatap> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/LaptopTesting
<xdatap> le Blueprint delle due sessioni, con cui sottoscrivendosi si ottengono info quando cambiamo qualcosa sono queste:
<xdatap> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-qa-n-laptop-testing-tracker
<xdatap> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-qa-n-loco-testing
<xdatap> il risultato è stato positivo, riguardo il LoCo Testing altri team proveranno a fare qualcosa seguendo il nostro e sempio
<xdatap> mentre per i portatili la sessione verteva sul dotare il progetto di uno strumento per riportare i risultati, un tracker, e stiamo procedendo con lo stesso
<xdatap> direi di passare alle domande
<xdatap> DarkVision, dimmi pure
<DarkVision> tutto ok
<DarkVision> hai risposto
<DarkVision> ai miei dubbi
<DarkVision> solo un' altra cosa
<xdatap> si?
<DarkVision> in pratica la discussione segli uds riguarda soprattutto gli sviluppatori
 * alrecchino92 si prenota
<DarkVision> noi Tester
<DarkVision> in cosa possiamo essere utili?
<xdatap> DarkVision, dopo che avrai iniziato a sviluppare lo scoprirai :)
<DarkVision> ok...
<DarkVision> grazie
<DarkVision> spero di iniziare presto
<DarkVision> :)
<xdatap> cmq una precisazione. Developer in inglese ha un significato più ampio
<xdatap> per developer si intende chi contribuisce allo sviluppo
<xdatap> quindi all'uds non si parla solo di codice, ma di tutto il processo di produzione del software
<primes2h> xdatap: mi hai anticipato. :-)
<DarkVision> va benissimo
<primes2h> giusta precisazione
<xdatap> alrecchino92, dicci pure
<DarkVision> quest'ultima cosa mi ha chirito meglio
<DarkVision> tutto il discorso
<DarkVision> grazie..
<primes2h> la parola ad alrecchino92
<alrecchino92> vorrei avere maggiori informazioni su cosa sia loco-testing
<xdatap> LoCo sta per Local Community
<xdatap> un LoCo Team è un gruppo locale, come noi
<alrecchino92> questi acronimi :)
<xdatap> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<xdatap> loco testing significa gruppi di test nei loco team
<xdatap> quindi, gruppi di tester formati da volontari
<xdatap> facenti parte di un team territoriale
<xdatap> sono una novità, lo abbiamo un po' inventato noi
<xdatap> prima i test venivano fatti solo a livello internazionale, senza un concetto territoriale, e solo in inglese
<alrecchino92> capito
<alrecchino92> quindi avviene prima una divisione a livello territoriale
<xdatap> altre domande?
<alrecchino92> appunto i loco
<alrecchino92> e successivamente una divisione a livello funzionale
<alrecchino92> in questo caso testing
<alrecchino92> spero di non aver sbagliato a capire :)
<xdatap> alrecchino92, si, ogni team è organizzato in gruppi di lavoro
<alrecchino92> ok grazie :)
<xdatap> alrecchino92, questa è l'organizzazione italiana: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/contribuire.shtml
<xdatap> alrecchino92, ci sono 9 gruppi di lavoro nella nostra comunità. 
<alrecchino92> partecipo attivamente al forum
<francescoparasil> in pratica noi adottiamo solo la live momentaneamente ( scusate ma provo a prenotare la parolo ma mi da errore)
<xdatap> alrecchino92, fatti un giro sul sito e se poi hai dubbi domanda nel canale ubuntu-it-test durante la settimana
<alrecchino92> questa è la prima volta nel gruppo test :)
<primes2h> se qualcuno ha altre domande si prenoti pure...
<alrecchino92> visto che ci sono
<alrecchino92> sono iscritto al gruppo test
<alrecchino92> sono automaticamente inscritto al LoCo-testing?
<alrecchino92> *iscritto
<xdatap> alrecchino92, al gruppo test non ci si iscrive, ti sei iscritto alla mailing list semmai :)
<primes2h> alrecchino92: Il LoCo testing italiano "è" il Gruppo Test
<xdatap> alrecchino92, del gruppo test si inizia a far parte dopo che si fanno i test
<xdatap> alrecchino92, comunque, queste domande possiamo parlarne quando vuoi nel canale irc #ubuntu-it-test nelle riunioni si parla di cose relative all'organizzazione
<alrecchino92> ok grazie :)
<xdatap> altre domande?
<njin> francescoparasil: alza la mano \o
<primes2h> francescoparasil: vuoi parlare?
<francescoparasil> \o
<xdatap> dicci tutto francescoparasil 
<francescoparasil> scusatemi la organizzazione sta nell suddividere i vari test giusto noi testiamo solo il comparto live
<francescoparasil> delle distro
<njin> esatto, ma nulla ti vieta di fare test di installazione
<xdatap> francescoparasil, ok, anche tu, questo tipo di domande possiamo parlarne tutta la settimana nel nostro canale irc, la riunione serve per parlare di organizzazione
<francescoparasil> e segnaliamo i vari bag riscontrati possibilmente in maniera molto specifica
<francescoparasil> scusatemi 
<xdatap> abbiamo solo due ore, le domande informative ne parliamo quando volete nell'altro canale
<xdatap> ci sono domande sulla sessione UDS?
<primes2h> qualcuno vuole fare domande specifiche su ciò che è stato presentato all'UDS?
<njin> \o
<xdatap> prego njin !
<njin> Grazie Paolo
<Simoz> salve scusate il ritardo!!
<njin> Si parla di unity in Natty e quindi di driver propritari
<njin> *proprietari
<njin> Ma come faremo a farli girare su VM ?
<Simoz> mmm... interesante come cosa...
<xdatap> allora... andiamo con ordine
<xdatap> si parla di Unity, quindi di driver *accelerati*
<Simoz> ma sbaglio o nvidia non sarà supportata dal nuovo server x??
<xdatap> simo1, parla solo quando ti viene data la parola
<xdatap> ops, volevo dire Simoz 
<njin> nvidia non supportera il nuovo server
<primes2h> Simoz: se vuoi intervenire prenonati scrivendo /me si prenota
<Simoz> ok
 * lain_iwakura86 si prenota
 * LucaIoviero si prenota
<Simoz> scusate mai fatto
 * Simoz 
<xdatap> torniamo al discorso
<xdatap> dicevo, unity attuale vuole i driver accelerati
<xdatap> unity futura girerà anche senza driver accelerati
<njin> bella notizia
<xdatap> intanto, quando unity non potrà girare (anche per altri motivi) verrà proposto il desktop GNOME tradizionale
 * Simoz si prenota
<njin> quindi per gnome ?
<njin> *gnome 3
<njin> ci sono speranze?
<xdatap> no, gnome 3 non fa in tempo ad entrare in Natty
 * Fo5150 si prenota
<njin> ok,grazie ho concluso.
<xdatap> forse in Natty+1
<primes2h> la parola a lain_iwakura86
<xdatap> cmq, queste cose io le so leggendo la stampa, all'uds non si decide queste cose :)
<lain_iwakura86> grazie! ci sarà modo di testare Wayland? ho letto che porta molte innovazioni rispetto a X che ormai a tipo 20 anni!
<xdatap> lain_iwakura86, no, Wayland arriverà *forse* in ubuntu dopo Natty
<lain_iwakura86> ok!!
<xdatap> lain_iwakura86, il post di Mark voleva smuovere le acque e i blogger sono corsi con la fantasia
<xdatap> Natty uscirà con X.org al 100%
<primes2h> lain_iwakura86: (wayland è ancora piuttosto acerbo)
<primes2h> lain_iwakura86: è tutto?
<lain_iwakura86> ah ho capito! perchè ho letto bene o male quello che comporterà e credevo che l'avrebbero già presentato! meglio andare sul sicuro con x! si è tutto!
<primes2h> la parola passa a LucaIoviero
<LucaIoviero> Vorrei sapere se riguardo a kubuntu s'è deciso qualcosa rispetto al brand, linee di condotta e finanziamenti?
<xdatap> non ne ho la più pallida idea
<xdatap> :)
<LucaIoviero> ok :) seconda domanda:
<LucaIoviero> Dato che Unity sembra mooolto pesante ci saranno interventi anche sulle prestazioni o sarà sempre più pesante?
<xdatap> LucaIoviero, no, uno dei primi interventi su Unity è per migliorare le performance
<xdatap> LucaIoviero, per natty si attende un aumento prestazionale generale molto elevato
<LucaIoviero> ok per ora è tutto
<LucaIoviero> era quello che volevo sentire :D
<LucaIoviero> grazie
<primes2h> la parola a Simoz
<alrecchino92> \me si prentota
 * alrecchino92 si prenota
<Simoz> ok
<francescoparasil> \me
<Simoz> allora ho sentito che nvidia non verrà supportata da wyland...
<Simoz> è vero?
<xdatap> un consiglio a tutti
<xdatap> scordatevi Wayland
<njin> nvidia non supporterà Wailand
<xdatap> ne riparliamo tra 8 mesi
<njin> ma poi si adatterà
<primes2h> (forse di più)
<xdatap> il prossimo?
<njin> e forse aprirà il codice
<Simoz> ok quindi wayland non verrà proposto subito iin natty?
<primes2h> Simoz: no
<xdatap> Simoz, non ci siamo capiti, Wayland è un'ipotesi molto molto remota
<primes2h> la parola a Fo5150
<Fo5150> si grazie
<Fo5150> premesso che a me Unity non piace, vorrei sapere cosa ha spinto a puntare su di lui piuttosto che continuare magari su gnome o kde?
<xdatap> Unity è un pezzettino che gira sopra GNOME
<xdatap> E per dire che non ti piace devi prima vederlo, quello che abbiamo visto fin ora era solo l'antipasto
<njin> tablet?
<Fo5150> netbook
<xdatap> perché andiamo su Unity? Tutto tutto lo sa Mark, lo devi chiedere a lui :)
<njin> touchscreen?
<Fo5150> no su acer ion 330
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<xdatap> cmq, direi che siamo OT
<primes2h> Fo5150: altre domande?
<Fo5150> no grazie
<xdatap> all'uds non si prendono decisioni, e mi state chiedendo come mai di queste decisioni... beh, ne so quanto voi :)
<primes2h> la parola ad alrecchino92
<njin> puntano sui tablet
<alrecchino92> ho letto di una patch del kernel
<alrecchino92> pochi giorni fa
<alrecchino92> che migliora le prestazioni "sotto sforzo"
<alrecchino92> sarà prensente in natty?
<alrecchino92> è davvero così importante?
<xdatap> non sono in grado di risponderti, come dici tu è di pochi giorni fa. Anche questa è una decisione, che verrà presa da chi di competenza
<primes2h> scusate, ma stiamo andando un po' OT direi., giò da un po' .. :-)
<xdatap> ti posso dire che questa decisione verrà presa entro il...
<xdatap> il 14 Aprile quando c'è il Kernel freeze forse?
<xdatap> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<francescoparasil> \me
<xdatap> o forse prima del debian freeze
<xdatap> comunque, le leggeremo tutti dal planet ubuntu :)
<xdatap> next
<primes2h> xdatap: di solito la versione del kernel la decidono un po' prima
<primes2h> passiamo a francescoparasil, vai pure
<xdatap> primes2h, si, credo prima del debian import freeze
<xdatap> primes2h, ma in effetti è una patch da 30 righe, non è detto sai :)
<francescoparasil> come si puo sviluppare ulteriormente il gruppo test?
<francescoparasil> e cosa serve a nuovi tester 
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<francescoparasil> per poter aumentare la capacita del gruppo tester
<xdatap> francescoparasil, ne riparliamo strada facendo, ci sono delle idee, una ad esempio di potenziare la gestione dei bug
<primes2h> francescoparasil: direi che questa domanda calza anche con il punto 3  della riunione
<xdatap> proverei a chiudere l'argomento UDS prima
<francescoparasil> ok
<primes2h> francescoparasil: la teniamo per dopo
<francescoparasil> come si svilluppa e svolge uds
<xdatap> è una domanda?
<francescoparasil> si e a cosa porta 
<xdatap> puoi riformularla, non ho capito
<primes2h> francescoparasil: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<francescoparasil> si ho visto il link
<primes2h> francescoparasil: l'ultimo uds http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<francescoparasil> scusate la domanda stupida
<primes2h> francescoparasil: non è una domanda stupida :-)
<xdatap> andiamo avanti? c'era PaoloRotolo 
<PaoloRotolo> Grazie, scusate se mi ricollego all'argomento precedente, un po' OT. Mi ero prenotato prima ma non ho avuto la possibilità di parlare. Volevo precisare soltanto che Unity andrà a sostituire solo GNOME Shell non GNOME, come molti pensano.
<PaoloRotolo> finito
<xdatap> finito l'argomento UDS?
<francescoparasil> io avrei 
<primes2h> PaoloRotolo: grazie per la precisazione. direi di andare avanti
<francescoparasil> lultima domanda
<PaoloRotolo> ok
<primes2h> francescoparasil: vai
<xdatap> prego francescoparasil 
<francescoparasil> non so come spiegarmi
<francescoparasil> uds e una riunione dove 
<francescoparasil> i dev si riuniscono per parlare e pianificare i vari passi di ubuntu giusto
<francescoparasil> ?
<xdatap> si
<primes2h> francescoparasil: si pianifica la versione successiva di Ubuntu
<primes2h> francescoparasil: partendo da ciò che si è fatto per la precedente
<francescoparasil> quindi avrai avuto modo di sapere se sono in procinto di portare il multi touch su le nuove versioni di ubuntu
<xdatap> francescoparasil, se è però una domanda su una cosa che non ti è chiara, per favore, parliamone nel canale in qualsiasi altro momento
<primes2h> se non ci sono altre Domande
<primes2h> ops
<primes2h> scusatre
<xdatap> non serve riunirci in 15 per rispondere alle domande
<primes2h> dicevo
<francescoparasil> ok
<francescoparasil> scusate 
<xdatap> ho finito
<xdatap> primes2h, andiamo avanti
<primes2h> se non ci sono altre domande passiamo al punto successivo
<francescoparasil> meglio
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<primes2h> Punto della situazione nel Gruppo Test. 
<francescoparasil> e qui enttra la mika domanda di prima
<francescoparasil> giusto?
<primes2h> francescoparasil: non ancora
<francescoparasil> perdono
<PaoloRotolo> francescoparasil, al 3° punto
<francescoparasil> ci devo prendere la mano ancora
<primes2h> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/LoCoTesting
<primes2h> qui trovate un tabella con i dati dei test effettuati per Maverick
<francescoparasil> vista
<primes2h> c'è stata una buona partecipazione con un picco per il test della final
<francescoparasil> o notato
<xdatap> francescoparasil, non devi rispondere ad ogni cosa che diciamo
<xdatap> francescoparasil, ti sto dicendo delle cose in query, rispondimi li
<primes2h> inoltre è stata fatta una revisione dei partecipanti ai test secondo le nuove regole
<primes2h> launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-testing
<primes2h> attualmente ci sono 21 membri attivi
<primes2h> inoltre nella Hall of Fame è stata inserita la statistica per i test dei Gruppi.
 * xdatap si prenota
<primes2h> http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<primes2h> e siamo al 2° posto, ma qui c'è un discorso particolare da fare, che alcuni conoscono già-
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<primes2h> la parola a xdatap
<xdatap> grazie primes2h 
<xdatap> volevo solo ricordare la revisione dei test che è già passata in lista
<xdatap> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/Prove2
<primes2h> xdatap: grazie, non la trovavo ;-)
<xdatap> mostra, con il segno verde i test coperti mentre con le x i test adottati e non coperti
<xdatap> come considerazioni direi che siamo ancora deboli su Mythubuntu
<xdatap> per cui se qualche nuovo non sapesse cosa adottare, il consiglio è Mythubuntu
<xdatap> ho finito :)
<primes2h> aggiungo solo che tutte le altre hanno almeno tre persone che hanno testato quella particolare edizione
<primes2h> la  parola a PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> grazie, siamo secondi nella Hall of fame poichè alcuni nostri test, per errore, non sono stati considerati. A questo proposito c'è un articolo sul blog di Dario Cavedon: http://dariocavedon.blogspot.com/2010/11/il-gruppo-test-della-comunita-italiana_05.html
<PaoloRotolo> ho finito
<primes2h> grazie per la precisazione PaoloRotolo
<primes2h> qualcuno ha domande riguardo la situazione attuale del Gruppo Test?
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<primes2h> bene, se nessuno si prenota passiamo allora al terzo punto
<primes2h> ok
<primes2h> la parola a PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> confrontando le due tabelle della RC e della Final non si notano miglioramenti: molti non riescono a testare tutti le adozioni. Si notano alcuni che ne hanno addirittura 4, che ovviamente non fanno in tempo a testare.
<PaoloRotolo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/Prove2
<PaoloRotolo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/Prove1
<PaoloRotolo> ho finito
 * xdatap si prenota 
<PaoloRotolo> nonstante nel meeting scorso c'era un argomento al riguardo
<primes2h> PaoloRotolo: per quanto riguarda le adozioni c'è stato un leggero miglioramento con la Final, ma il putno importante sono i test effettuati
<LucaIoviero> Ragazzi mi spiace ma devo andare, un saluto a tutti
<xdatap> ciao LucaIoviero !
<primes2h> PaoloRotolo: confronta le due tabella  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PaoloSammicheli/LoCoTesting
<primes2h> la parola a xdatap
<xdatap> grazie Sergio
<xdatap> in effetti mi ero prenotato per rispondere
<xdatap> integro la risposta tua
<xdatap> innanzitutto nelle due tabelle si mostra solo la copertura delle adozioni
<xdatap> inoltre sembra che non sia cambiato moltissimo perché non abbiamo applicato, tra la RC e la Final, il criterio di scadenza dal gruppo
<xdatap> questo perché il criterio era appena stato concordato e nella settimana della final non ci sembrava molto opportuno
<xdatap> invece, analizzando i dato globali, tra la RC e la Final abbiamo avuto un ottimo incremento
<PaoloRotolo> xdatap, grazie, ho capito
<xdatap> 48 testcase nella RC e 80 nella Final
<xdatap> quindi, se togli dalla final quelli che dopo sono scaduti vedrai che praticamente tutti i membri attuali hanno testato
<xdatap> e chi ha testato, ha fatto più test opzionali fuori dall'adozione
<xdatap> l'obiettivo è fare ancora più test con la Alpha1 di Natty
<xdatap> per mantenere il trend positivo
<xdatap> ho finito 
<primes2h> se non ci sono altre domande passiamo al punto 3
<primes2h> Proposta nuovi casi d'uso 
<primes2h> Premessa:
<primes2h> Finora il Gruppo Test ha adottato ufficialmente solo i test delle ISO (e quelli dei portatili)
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<primes2h> Quello di cui io e xdatap vorremmo proporre è l'opportunità di estendere le adozioni
<primes2h> s/di cui/che
<primes2h> e inserire altri test come ufficiali del Gruppo Test 
<primes2h> come ad esempio questi http://desktop.qa.ubuntu.com/
<primes2h> oppure 
<primes2h> test di installazione
<primes2h> che però sono molto più delicati da effettuare
<primes2h> la parola a PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Grazie, secondo me, un altro caso facilmente eseguibile sarebbe quello di testare Wubi. Molti di noi infatti possiedono windows in dual con ubuntu. Inoltre sarebbe più facile disinstallarli, dopo il test, rispetto ai casi di installzione, che possono essere eseguiti solo da chi possiede un computer di riserva, adibito ai test.
<PaoloRotolo> Finisco qui
 * xdatap si prenota
<primes2h> PaoloRotolo: tieni conto che parliamo sempre di testare versioni di sviluppo, quindi non sono proprio convinto che siano tanto sicuri come test
<primes2h> PaoloRotolo: potrebbero esserci dei bug gravi che compromettono anche windows.
<primes2h> xdatap: a te la parola
<PaoloRotolo> infatti. Servirebbe un computer non utilizzato
<PaoloRotolo> che molti non hanno
<PaoloRotolo> finisco qui
<francescoparasil> mi prenoto
<francescoparasil> (il comando non funziona)
<xdatap> parzialmente ha risposto Sergio. Volevo precisare il "molti di noi possiedono Windows" che non mi risulta affatto
<xdatap> posso aggiungere "alcuni di noi non usano Windows da quasi 10 anni"
<xdatap> :P
<xdatap> parlando di cose serie, oltre ai test di Desktop, che sono interessanti perché hanno una cadenza diversa dall'ISO Testing
<PaoloRotolo_> Scusate, ho avuto problemi con la connessione.
<PaoloRotolo_> xdatap, ripeteresti perfavore?
<francescoparasil> \me
<xdatap> converrà tenere d'occhio anche i test nuovi che usciranno su Unity, Marjo Mercado all'UDS mi diceva che Unity sarà una priorità per Natty
<francescoparasil> \o
 * PaoloRotolo_ si prenota
<xdatap> quindi vediamo non appena caricheranno Unity nuova versione se e come fare qualche test
<PaoloRotolo_> francescopasil, devi utilizzare questo / non questo \
<francescoparasil> lo so lo provato ma noin funziona
<xdatap> ho finito
<primes2h> volevo solo integrare una cosa
<francescoparasil> scusate appena posso vorrei aggiungere una cosa
<primes2h> come ha accennato xdatap, i test Desktop sono molto interessanti perché possono essere fatti tra una milestone e l'altra, così da permettere a chi ha tempo di non avere periodi morti
<primes2h> e di testare per tutto il periodo intermedio
<primes2h> la parola a francescoparasil
<francescoparasil> allora secondo me si possono adottare anche installazione e tutto il resto 
<francescoparasil> il problema del disco non si pone 
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<francescoparasil> perche volendo si puo installare il OS su penna o hdd esterno
<francescoparasil> come la maggiorparte delle MB degli ultimi 7 anni supportano
<francescoparasil> e in piu coem detto prima si potrebbero effetuare piu test e abbassare i tempi morti
<francescoparasil> e ovviamente bootarlo da li 
<francescoparasil> penso che sia una buona idea 
<njin> Ragazzi è tardi, vi saluto. Buonanotte a tutti
<francescoparasil> se poi uno e un po piu impacciato basta che scolleghi HDD interno
<francescoparasil> e il gioco e fatto
<primes2h> ciao njin
<lain_iwakura86> buonanotte!
<xdatap> francescoparasil, le cose non stanno esattamente come dici tu, ne parliamo con calma nel canale magari, che dici?
<primes2h> sono d'accordo, la situazione è un po' più complicata
<francescoparasil> io il problema non me lo pongo perche mi ritrovo sia 2 pc 
<francescoparasil> dove piu complicata
<francescoparasil> ?
<primes2h> francescoparasil: ne parliamo con calma in canale #ubuntu-it-test nei prox giorni. :-)
<primes2h> francescoparasil: altre domande?
<francescoparasil> basta per me si possono adottare io coem dicevo prima ho 2 pc fermi dove faccio prove di ogni genere
 * Fo5150 mi prenoto
<primes2h> la parola a PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> concordo con xdatap. Volevo dire solo che se si installa ubuntu su un hd esterno questo viene comunque inserito nel grub del tuo pc. Se scolleghi l'HD il grup, all avvio, ti darà errore. Si potrebbe risolvere cliccando, alla fine dell'installazione su avanzate, dove è possibile specificare dove installare il grub. Non tutti lo sanno però... Forse intendi "installarlo su penna" tramite il creatore di dischi di avvio: non è la stessa c
<PaoloRotolo> osa... Correggetemi se sbaglio...
<PaoloRotolo> cosa*
<PaoloRotolo> finito
<francescoparasil> no paolo proprio su hdd esterno
<francescoparasil> ma niente era solo una 
<francescoparasil> supposizione
<primes2h> francescoparasil: se inizi a fare i test capirai che non sono previsti questi tipi di test tra l'altro.
<primes2h> la parola a Fo5150
<Fo5150> grazie.. prendendo spunto dalla discussione di francescoparasil, volevo sapere fino a che punto vengono considerati i test in virtual box?
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<Fo5150> perchè comunque ho letto che si preferiscono i test su hardware fisico ma vorrei capire i test fatti vbox che valore hanno
<Fo5150> se sono di aiuto più che altro. ho finito
<primes2h> Fo5150: direi che stiamo ancora andando OT, la tua domanda è legittima ma ti invito a farla nel canale ‍#ubuntu-it-test durante il giorno ci trovi
<Fo5150> ok grazie
<primes2h> il prunto è, c'è qualcuno che ha domande riguardo la proposta di estendere i test ufficiali adottati dal Gruppo Test?
<primes2h> s/prunto/punto
<primes2h> la parola a PaoloRotolo
<ZaulX_I> ciao a tutti
 * Claudinux di prenota
<PaoloRotolo> primes2h, mi hai già risposto.
<PaoloRotolo> puoi andare avanti
<primes2h> ok, la parola allora passa a Claudinux
<francescoparasil> signori e stato un piacere vado  a nanna
<lain_iwakura86> buonanotte ragazzi!! alla prossima!
<Claudinux> solo una cosa veloce, coem funzionerebbe la gestione delle adozioni delle ISO rispetto ai test aggiuntivi?
<Claudinux> *come
<Claudinux> nel senso, se io adotto kubuntu come ISO da testare, come vengono considerati i miei test su emp0athy ad esempio?
<Claudinux> *empathy
<xdatap> per quel che mi riguarda è tutto da decidere, non ho un'idea netta a riguardo
<Claudinux> ovvero, ci sarà una tabella di adozione anche per quei test?
<xdatap> volevamo sapere anche da voi cosa ne pensate
<Claudinux> ho finito.
<Claudinux> ok, grazie xdatap 
<primes2h> infatti è tutto da definire
<Claudinux> allora per me va bene, è fattibile come discorso
<xdatap> se ci sono dei test che molti di noi già facciamo e che riteniamo utili potremmo aggiungere una colonna alla tabella, oppure una tabella nuova
<xdatap> boh, tutto da vedere
<xdatap> sarebbe bello se arrivasse qualche proposta anche da voi
<primes2h>  è molto probabile che basti una colonna aggiuntiva a mio parere, ma un brainstorming sarebbe utile :-)
<primes2h> proposte? 
<xdatap> io ne ho una che mi ha fatto venire in mente PaoloRotolo sull'altro canale in questo istante
<primes2h> sono le 23.30
<xdatap> si potrebbe partire con i test desktop, senza fare adozioni, ma intanto aprendo una tabella di casi svolti
<xdatap> cosi' almeno intanto vediamo quanti ne facciamo
<primes2h> bene, poi chiudiamo la riunione
<xdatap> tanto le prime alpha sarà tutto un macello come per maverick, quindi ha poco senso fare adozioni ora, è facile rivoluzionino un po' le cose
<xdatap> che ne dite?
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<primes2h> +1
<xdatap> si potrebbe mettere solo una colonna "desktop" nelle adozioni, come placeholder generico e poi chi fa i test li segna in "casi svolti desktop"
<Claudinux> +1
<PaoloRotolo> xdatap, +1
<xdatap> visto, alla fine s'è pure deciso qualcosa :)
<xdatap> negli ultimi 3 minuti
<PaoloRotolo> ;)
<xdatap> primes2h, a lei il timone
<xdatap> primes2h, chiudiamo qui?
<primes2h> bene, direi che la riunione è chiusa, la seduta è tolta , abbiamo sforato solo di 5 minuti :-p
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<PaoloRotolo> Buonanotte allora
<xdatap> ciao a tutti
<primes2h> Buona notte a tutti!
<simo11> notte
<Claudinux> \o
<DarkVision> notte
<DarkVision> !!
<Fo5150> buona serata a tutti
<valix> chiudo
<valix> buona notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2010-11-19
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-11-14
<elias_> ubot-it  ubuntulog2
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntulog2'
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-11-17
<WebbyIT> Ciao a tutti!
<vaillant> ciao
<mapreri> ciao  :)
<mapreri> benvenuti
<WebbyIT> Ciao a tutti!
<deshack> Ciao! :)
<mapreri> ciso deshack :)
<pietro98-albini> Hey
<mapreri> ou! pietro98-albini 
<gaspa> o/
<pietro98-albini> È un pò difficile scrivere da cell, però ci provo :-)
<l3on_> !
<l3on_> :)
<WebbyIT> Benvenuto!
<deshack> E bravo Andrea Colangelo :)
<mapreri> ciao l3on_ :)
<deshack> ciao l3on_
<gaspa> oh
<gaspa> ringraziate tutti MarcoA per l'omaggino ;)
<deshack> Grazie :D
<mapreri> gaspa: certo!
<MarcoA> ringraziate gaspa per l'idea! ;)
<gaspa> lol
<deshack> In definitiva, grazie a tutti!
<xdatap1> http://pad.ubuntu.com/umgj8L7lFE
<xdatap1> Questo è il pad del verbale ^^
<l3on_> so l'unico ad aver fame??
<xdatap1> majale
<gaspa> xdatap1: yeah
<l3on_> :D
<xdatap1> http://pad.ubuntu.com/umgj8L7lFE
<xdatap1> per gli ultimi arrivati in canale ^^
<micmord> bravo gaspa!
<TetsuyO> perfetto! grazie :)
<TetsuyO> (uhm..qualcuno con i *poteri* che metta il link in topic?)
<xdatap1> non ho i poteri :(
<micmord> apt-get moo
<l3on_> penso servano gli #ubuntu-it-ops
<xdatap1> vabbé
<TetsuyO> facciamo senza :)
<mapreri> scusate, è una mia impressione o il pad è vuoto?
<mapreri> o è il suo scopo?
<peppe84> uhm warpino scrive da cani. chi mi interpreta il link che c'è sulla lavagna? :-)
<gaspa> http://pad.ubuntu.com/umgj8L7lFE
<gaspa> questo?
<peppe84> gaspa, yes! era la l che mi fregava
<vaillant> <pausa>
<micmord> gaspa: ottimo tweet :-)
<gaspa> lol
<xdatap1> gruppo SAGRE!
<micmord> pixel potrebbe fare la sagra del bombardino
<kiefer> Ciao a tutti come sta andando?
<kiefer> Siete in pausa pranzo?
<TetsuyO> kiefer: eravamo in pausa pranzo,adesso s'è ripreso da 2 minuti
<kiefer> c'è l'hongouts in diretta? 
<kiefer> con google+
<deshack> Non lo so
<deshack> al momento non credo, prima lo teneva Pixel
<deshack> ora però sta parlando, ma non è un talk, è una cosa molto informale, quindi penso che per il prossimo talk ci sarà (spero)
<kiefer> Grazie
<kiefer> resto vigile
<deshack> Di nulla, ti faccio sapere appena finisce :)
<kiefer> ok
<micmord> Ad #ubuntuitmeeting la denuncia di @FabioColinelli dal forum: "il problema è che gli italiani non sanno l'italiano" ù
<deshack> Siamo un po' in ritardo rispetto al programma, portate pazienza
<kiefer> micmord: dice bene e io mi metto in mezzo
<deshack> kiefer, Pixel ha riaperto l'hangout https://plus.google.com/u/0/117805321802610625093/posts/cF6hsnvBpk7
<kiefer> ci sono Grazie.
<micmord> Ribadisco il concetto: #kubuntu finalmente si è liberata dal giogo di #canonical scampando dalle sue ultime scelte 
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-11-14
<brigit> buonasera posso chiedere un'informaione di carattere tacnico sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<ic3d> ciao gente!
<PaoloRotolo> Salve a tutti!
<ic3d> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao ic3d :)
<ic3d> c'è qualcuno degli altri?? 
<WebbyIT> mapreri :)
<WebbyIT> ciao ic3d e PaoloRotolo :)
<mapreri> ciao  a tutti! :)
 * pietro98-albini saluta
<ic3d> eccoci! :-)
<mapreri> uh, direi che ci siamo tutti
<mapreri> iniziamo subito che c'è un sacco di cose!
<mapreri> che dite?
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, aspetta
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: ok, che succede?
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, ok
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: posso andare?
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao pietro98-albini :)
<pietro98-albini> Ciao PaoloRotolo :D
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, si
<mapreri> #startmeeting Riunione SocialMedia
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Nov 14 20:37:07 2013 UTC.  The chair is mapreri. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<mapreri> presentiamoci, per prima cosa!
 * pietro98-albini ➤ Pietro Albini
<mapreri> → Mattia Rizzolo
<ic3d> --> Dario Cavedon
 * WebbyIT is Riccardo Padovani
<PaoloRotolo> --> Paolo Rotolo
<mapreri> ottimo. L'agenda di oggi è
<mapreri> #link http://pad.ubuntu.com/socialmedia-meeting-nov2013-agenda
<mapreri> primo punto: "diverse persone scrivono post sulla pagina, di cui solo i gestori possono venire notificati (su richiesta), e di conseguenza pochissime persone rispondono. Difatti 99/100 dei post ricevono un commento di Rick che gli dice di guardare i metodi elencati su ubuntu.it/supporto per richiedere supporto. Un po' poco pro, direi... → Una soluzione potrebbe essere bloccare i post da parte di non gestori, ma non è bello neanche qu
<mapreri> esto."
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, il #topic
<pietro98-albini> ;)
<mapreri> tratta di Facebook, ovviamente
 * ic3d si tratta della pagina di Facebook
<mapreri> #topic post sulla pagina Facebook
<mapreri> ic3d: yep
<pietro98-albini> meglio
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: farò più attenzione la prossima volta :)
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, sarà meglio...
 * ic3d si prenota
<mapreri> go, ic3d
<ic3d> beh, quello è un problema specifico della pagina di FB
<ic3d> le notizie inserite dall'utente "ubuntuit" hanno risalto, quelle inserite
<ic3d> dagli utenti molto meno
<ic3d> quindi quello è proprio un limite della pagina
<ic3d> in realtà l'attività sulla pagina
<ic3d> è poca roba
<ic3d> quindi potremmo anche disabilitare i commenti e fare una cosa "monodirezionale"
<ic3d> con noi che inseriamo le notizie e basta
<ic3d> ho finito
 * pietro98-albini si prenota
<mapreri> grazie, ic3d 
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: via
<pietro98-albini> do la mia opinione da esterno (di fb):
<pietro98-albini> andrebbe incoraggiato l'uso del gruppo al posto dei commenti sulla pagina
<pietro98-albini> anche perché (penso) siano più scomodi gli ultimi rispetto ai primi per chi legge
<pietro98-albini> e per noi (voi) che gestiamo(ite)
 * pietro98-albini si rieclissa
 * ic3d si prenota
<pietro98-albini> (se non si era capito ho finito...)
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: non sto trattando i commenti sul singolo post, ma proprio altri post fatti da altre persone. In effetti i membri del gruppo possono ricevere notifiche dal gruppo, ma dalla pagina solo i gestori possono ricevere notifiche dei nuovi post. Non sono assolutamente in evidenza.
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: vai pure
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: per il resto condivido
<PaoloRotolo> Sono totalmente d'accordo con quello che ha detto pietro98-albini e, IHMO, l'idea migliore è quella proposta da mapreri nell'agenda
<PaoloRotolo> Facebook ha infatti una funzione per disattivare i post sulla pagina
<PaoloRotolo> Possiamo magari inserire una nota, abbastanza visibile sulla pagina, scrivendo di postare sempre sul nostro gruppo ufficiale.
<PaoloRotolo> È una soluzione drastica, ma il problema è che gli utenti, la maggior parte delle volte, non leggono sempre attentamente tutto.
<mapreri> ricordo che c'è questa nota: https://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu-it/supporto-leggimi/243085632453922
<PaoloRotolo> esatto, abbiamo già una nota per quanto riguarda il supporto, che comunque non è abbastanza letta, dato che non mancano richieste di aiuto
<PaoloRotolo> anzi, sono la maggior parte dei post...
 * PaoloRotolo ha finito :)
<mapreri> ic3d: prego
<ic3d> direi che siamo d'accordo nell'inibire i commenti degli utenti sulla pagina, perché appunto:
<ic3d> 1) sono pochi
<ic3d> 2) hanno poco seguito
<ic3d> 3) richiedono supporto (che facciamo altrove)
<ic3d> 4) la pagina è poco adatta allo scopo
<pietro98-albini> 5) pietro98-albini non riesce a seguirla
<ic3d> 5) infine alla fine è un doppione del Gruppo
<pietro98-albini> :P
 * ic3d :-)
<mapreri> #voters ic3d mapreri PaoloRotolo pietro98-albini WebbyIT 
<meetingology> Current voters: PaoloRotolo WebbyIT ic3d mapreri pietro98-albini
<pietro98-albini> +1
<ic3d> +1
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<mapreri> un attimo
<pietro98-albini> grr
<ic3d> ops
<WebbyIT> +1
 * pietro98-albini guarda WebbyIT 
<mapreri> #vote disabilitare i post da altre persone sulla pagina Facebook
<meetingology> Please vote on: disabilitare i post da altre persone sulla pagina Facebook
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<pietro98-albini> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from pietro98-albini
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PaoloRotolo
<WebbyIT> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from WebbyIT
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<pietro98-albini> ic3d?
<WebbyIT> pietro98-albini, sono un po' ritardato
<ic3d> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ic3d
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: disabilitare i post da altre persone sulla pagina Facebook
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mapreri> oro
<mapreri> #action disabilitare i post sulla pagina Facebook
<meetingology> ACTION: disabilitare i post sulla pagina Facebook
<mapreri> #topic Pubblicizzazione della comunità
 * ic3d pensa che dovremmo prima avvisare, diciamo che dal "xx di xx i commenti saranno disabilitati e andate sul gruppo"
<mapreri> a parte pubblicizzare ubuntu e le news che compaiono sul sito e interagire (moderando) le discussioni, dobbiamo pensare a come coinvolgere sempre più gente. Ci sono svariati subteam di uit che hanno bisogno di personale ATTIVO. Sto pensando alla Newsletter e al Test (questo peggio che peggio...), ma un po' tutti gioverebbero di nuovo personale, doc, sviluppo, fcm.
<PaoloRotolo> ok per me
<mapreri> eh, ci vogliono idee
<pietro98-albini> spammare i video di contribuiamo?
<mapreri> secondo me ogni subteam di u-it dovrebbe trovare qualcosa con cui pubblicizzare il suo operato attraverso di noi
 * ic3d si prenota
<mapreri> ic3d: go, please
<ic3d> allora
<ic3d> attirare gente è sempre difficile
<ic3d> ne parleremo anche al meeting
<ic3d> per cominciare potremmo fare un "esperimento"
<ic3d> e provare a fare quel che fa il forum
<ic3d> che sceglie gli amministratori tra gli utenti attivi del forim stesso
 * pietro98-albini si prenota
<ic3d> se vediamo persone particolarmente brave e gentili nell'aiutare altre persone
<ic3d> potremmo scrivergli un msg del tipo "hey, mi sembri in gamba! lo sai che c'è anche il forum/chiedi/xxxxx hai voglia di darci una mano
<ic3d> anche sul forum/chiedi/xxx?"
<mapreri> privato o pubblico?
<ic3d> (messaggio privato)
<ic3d> contattiamo solo quelli bravi e gentili
<ic3d> solo in privato così non ci sono "gelosie"
<ic3d> poi cmq continuiamo a diffondere #contribuiamo
<ic3d> e vediamo cosa ne esce
<ic3d> ho finito
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: vai pure
<pietro98-albini> la mia idea è l'esatto contrario di #contribuiamo
<pietro98-albini> in #contribuiamo infatti noi spieghiamo come contribuire, ma non ha alcun modo di vedere se quello che diciamo è vero
<pietro98-albini> (lo so, sono malfidati...)
<mapreri> se è vero? /me si offende
 * ic3d non ha capito
<pietro98-albini> quello che propongo io è una specie di "screencast" fatto da uno o più membri di ogni gruppo
<pietro98-albini> in cui fa vedere effettivamente quello che si fa nel gruppo
<pietro98-albini> per esempio un membro del gruppo test fa vedere come si effettua un test
 * WebbyIT si prenota
<pietro98-albini> un membro del gruppo fcm fa vedere un pezzo di impaginazione di un numero
<pietro98-albini> etc. etc.
 * pietro98-albini ha finito
<mapreri> WebbyIT: vai
 * ic3d ha capito
<WebbyIT> pietro98-albini, -1 per due motivi: in diretta è una cosa difficilissima da fare, perché non è facile spiegare agli altri quello che si fa
<WebbyIT> e due, se registrato perde d'efficacia, diventanto un tutorial che richiede molto tempo per essere realizzato e sono molto dubbio se sortisce risultati
 * PaoloRotolo pensa che per questo ci sono gli screencast del gruppo promo
<WebbyIT> quello che IMO ci vorrebbe è prendere per mano chi sembra interessato a collaborare in qualsiasi modo e mostrargli cosa fare
<WebbyIT> è lungo, e complicato, e richiede moltissima pazienza
<WebbyIT> ma se uno non è fortemente motivato di suo non entra nella comunità, perché non è facile
<mapreri> WebbyIT: tipo tutor del gruppo test?
 * WebbyIT ha finito
<mapreri> (che non c'è ora)
<WebbyIT> mapreri, si e no, qualcosa di ancora più spinto, tipo studente grande che aiuta studente piccolo
<WebbyIT> insomma, non solo tutor, ma accompagnatore
<mapreri> WebbyIT: tipo quello che warp10 fa con me, allora ;)
<mapreri> allora, riassumo
<mapreri> ci son 3 proposte:
 * pietro98-albini si prenota
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: vai prima del riassunto, allora :)
<pietro98-albini> per la proposta di WebbyIT, per me +1 assolutamente, ma ihmo va fuori dallo scopo del social-media: bisognerebbe fare un gruppo a se stante (avevo letto da qualche parte di welcome...)
 * pietro98-albini ha finito
<mapreri> 1) riconscimento di bravura/gentilezza/ecc e invito a prendere parte a gruppo in privato (ic3d)
<mapreri> 2) continuare lo spam (migliorandolo) di #contribuiamo (ic3d)
<mapreri> 3) piccoli screencast sul lavoro del singolo gruppo (pietro98-albini)
<mapreri> 4) sistema di accompagnamento/tutoraggio in ogni team (WebbyIT)
<mapreri> allora, per l'1 per me si può fare. Magari si avvia una chat/hangout con l'utente e lo si invita. Però bisogna tracciare l'utente, cosa particolarmente difficile su fb (imho). ic3d hai proposte da questo punto di vista=
<mapreri> ?
<mapreri> (difficile su fb perchè sono peggio di quelli del professionale a scuola mia)
<ic3d> mapreri: in realtà
<mapreri> o anche se qualcuno ha proposte/migliorie/note su questa proposta, ditelo
 * WebbyIT vota -1: stiamo sconfinando troppo da quello che è il nostro obiettivo, gestire le pagine dei social network. La mancanza di contributi in u-it è un problema ben più ampio, che spero riusciremo a discutere il prossimo weekend
<ic3d> bisgona solo stare "attenti" a chi dà una mano con regolarità
<ic3d> WebbyIT: i confini ce li diamo noi :-)
<ic3d> (poi al meeting sarà difficile parlare di tutto e risolvere tutto lì
<ic3d> meglio se arriviamo già con delle idee o proposte, poi sentiamo anche gli altri
<mapreri> WebbyIT: alla fine stiamo solo agendo nell'ambito SN, peschiamo gente e gli diamo consigli. Al meeting facciamo la discussione inter-gruppi incastrando meglio i ruoli
<mapreri> se ci riusciamo
 * ic3d si ricorda di aver inserito un punto in agenda ma non si ricorda quale
<mapreri> ic3d: l'ultimo
<mapreri> ic3d: sono ancora scettico sullo "stare attenti"
<mapreri> riesci a convincermi di come. ho una pessima memoria per le persone e i nomi, e davvero io non ce la farei, per esempio
<mapreri> s/riesci/non riesco/
<ic3d> mapreri: se non ci proviamo non lo sapremo
<ic3d> poi magari è un buco nell'acqua
<mapreri> proviamo allora
<mapreri> altre note?
<mapreri> #vote riconscimento di bravura/gentilezza/ecc di un utente e invito a prendere parte a gruppo u-it (in privato)
<meetingology> Please vote on: riconscimento di bravura/gentilezza/ecc di un utente e invito a prendere parte a gruppo u-it (in privato)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<WebbyIT> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from WebbyIT
<pietro98-albini> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from pietro98-albini
<mapreri> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from mapreri
<mapreri> ic3d: PaoloRotolo ?
<ic3d> +1 per me ovvio
<meetingology> +1 per me ovvio received from ic3d
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: riconscimento di bravura/gentilezza/ecc di un utente e invito a prendere parte a gruppo u-it (in privato)
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<PaoloRotolo> +1, scusate
<pietro98-albini> PaoloRotolo, sei in ritardo
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: eh, da bravo chair stringo i tempi :)
<PaoloRotolo> lo so, sorry :D
<mapreri> #action ic3d to follow-up in ML (giusto per ricordare di farlo da domani ;P)
<meetingology> ACTION: ic3d to follow-up in ML (giusto per ricordare di farlo da domani ;P)
<mapreri> #subtopic #contribuire
<mapreri> anche se stimo e mi piace l'idea degli hangout, secondo me ci vuole qualcosa di più corto. Un hangout meno di mezz'ora non dura, e non tutti si mettono a guardare un video di mezz'ora o son disposti a perdere tutte quelle serate per continuare a guardarci in live.
<mapreri> proposta: fare un montaggio dei video, in modo da ricavarne di più corti di 2-3 minuti su come contribuire
<ic3d> ok
<mapreri> forse era meglio "on ML" al posto di "in".....
<PaoloRotolo> oppure un video di 5 minuti che comprende tutto :D
<mapreri> oppure rifare i video da capo. Ovviamente è da coinvolgere gli altri team attivamente
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: anche. Tipo introduzione a tutta la comunità u-it
<mapreri> (ma per quello c'è l'intro di WebbyIT che è fantastico)
<mapreri> any comments?
<WebbyIT> mapreri, troppo buono
<WebbyIT> io sono + 1 per l'idea di PaoloRotolo, un video di 5 minuti che riassuma tutto
<mapreri> ovviamente serve la persona che lo faccia, tsk
<PaoloRotolo> possiamo realizzarlo con spezzoni dei vari video di max 10 secondi, ma anche di brevissimi spezzoni, anche con singole parole. Credo si possa creare un effetto carino :D
<WebbyIT> un applauso a PaoloRotolo che si è offerto volontario :D
 * ic3d clap clap clap
<PaoloRotolo> oh :D
 * mapreri hugs PaoloRotolo 
<PaoloRotolo> grazie :P
<mapreri> #action PaoloRotolo investiga (e fa, magari) un video di 5-10 che riassume tutte le presentazioni di #contribuiamo
<meetingology> ACTION: PaoloRotolo investiga (e fa, magari) un video di 5-10 che riassume tutte le presentazioni di #contribuiamo
<mapreri> #topic problemini di moderazione
<mapreri> propongo di studiare un metodo per limitare persone come Gianmaria Generoso su g+ (e una tizia nuova su fb) che continuano a pubblicizzare il proprio blog sui nostri chan senza applicare il regolamento in modo troppo strict
 * ic3d si prenota
<pietro98-albini> "use strict";
<WebbyIT> Aggiungo al topic il fatto che spesso si parla più delle derivate non ufficiali che di ubuntu
<mapreri> WebbyIT: mi son dimenticato della tua idea di prima :( però penso che sia un pensiero comune che è una cosa da fare a livello di team, piuttosto che SM
<mapreri> WebbyIT: giusto, altro subtopic per dopo
<WebbyIT> mapreri, assolutamente
<mapreri> ic3d: vai pure
<ic3d> allora
<mapreri> WebbyIT: ne discutiamo al meeting, che dici?
<ic3d> limitare = censurare e davvero mi piace per niente
 * WebbyIT annuisce
<ic3d> meglio agire positivamente, mi spiego meglio
<ic3d> dopo che ho visto il topic in agenda, sono andato a vedere 'sto signore 
<ic3d> e che video fa
<ic3d> vabbé niente di nuovo, cose dette e ridette
<ic3d> condite da un paio di parolacce
<mapreri> (/me si congratula con ic3d che si prepara la lezione)
<ic3d> (che faranno anche ridere a qualcuno, ma restano parolacce)
<ic3d> allora ho inserito un commento chiedendogli di evitare parolacce nei video, sennò banniamo i video 
<ic3d> fine del problema
<mapreri> i soli video o prendiamo provvedimenti anche per i post del blog?
<ic3d> anche qui
<ic3d> me ne fai leggere uno?
<mapreri> spe
<WebbyIT> ic3d, fa anche interventi sulla sua attività, tipo 'nuovo video in preparazione' oppure mette notizie di cronaca linuxiana che peró non c'entra con Ubuntu
<WebbyIT> ma il problema secondo me non si pone, quando esagera tagliamo, come abbiamo fatto fino adesso
<ic3d> WebbyIT: "video in preparazione" si commenta "ok, per favore, dicci solo quando è pronto"
<ic3d> per le notizie di cronaca linuxiana lascerei fare
<pietro98-albini> ic3d, e se pubblica un post per ogni suo articolo, senza descrizione, senza niente, solo il link?
<ic3d> se si taglia troppo, resta solo un deserto
<WebbyIT> ic3d, che è esattamente quello che ho fatto :)
<ic3d> pietro98-albini: si va a leggere l'articolo e lo si commenta su G+
<ic3d> WebbyIT: ben fatto
<ic3d> credo che sia una persona entusiasta, e può essere utile alla nostra causa
<mapreri> ic3d: boh, non riesco più a beccare un blog post suo, ma questo è il sito http://italiaunix.com/index.html
<WebbyIT> ic3d, la community su G+ ha due /tre post al giorno, non rischia di diventare un deserto
<ic3d> tenete presente che gestisce un blog, Noi invece siamo la comunità ubuntu-it (c'è una bella differenza)
<ic3d> 'spe che leggo 1 attimo
<WebbyIT> ic3d, provai a contattarlo in privato per vedere se voleva collaborare, ma non è interessato perché ha fondato un'azienda e campa sul suo blog e sui servizi di riparazione che offre
<mapreri> tra l'altro sembra in ferie da 10 giorni
<mapreri> WebbyIT: gli hai fatto notare che contribuire alla community non vuol dire "campare" ma far parte di una community, appunto?
 * ic3d ha letto un paio di post, e sono di una tristezza incredibile, credo che dovrà lavorarci parecchio se pensa di campare così
<WebbyIT> mapreri, si, ovviamente
<ic3d> direi di lasciarlo fare
<ic3d> se volete potremmo anche qui superarlo in "meglio"
<ic3d> inserendo i nostri articoli (ovvio)
<mapreri> ic3d: difatti nessuno gli da retta ormai
<mapreri> ic3d: discussione da portare in NL questa, però
<ic3d> mapreri: ecco
<WebbyIT> a me scoccia che sfrutti un buon bacino d'utenza con un target ben preciso per offrire contenuti non certo di qualità
<mapreri> ic3d: ma avere post senza alcun commento non è che siano una bella vista.
<mapreri> ok, la linea generale è di lasciarlo fare ancora un po'?
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: sei ancora tra noi?
<ic3d> mapreri: ma censurarli è anche peggio!
<ic3d> mapreri: io lo lascerei fare, per sempre
<mapreri> ic3d: già, ricordo le guerre che saltavano nel forum, all'epoca in cui ero attivo
<mapreri> #vote lasciar correre i post di Gianmaria su g+
<meetingology> Please vote on: lasciar correre i post di Gianmaria su g+
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<ic3d> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ic3d
<pietro98-albini> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from pietro98-albini
<mapreri> svelti che abbiamo un altro paio di punti e siamo a 80 minuti di meeting
<mapreri> WebbyIT: PaoloRotolo ?
<WebbyIT> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from WebbyIT
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: hai un minuto per ribaltare la situazione :D
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PaoloRotolo
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: lasciar correre i post di Gianmaria su g+
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:1 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<PaoloRotolo> scusate ragazzi, sto avendo dei problemi
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: ti distuba la cosa?
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, no, ma la mia opinione è che la nostra community non si chiama "ItaliaUnix"...
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, ma posso sopportare
<ic3d> pietro98-albini: la mia idea è che anche ItaliaUnix porta acqua al nostro mulino, anche se pochissima
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: non preoccuparti, se hai problemi rilevanti puoi andare :)
<mapreri> altra tiza, su FB che avrà postato ormai una decina di posta dal suo blog, ma suppongo che seguiremmo la stessa linea, per coerenza. Per info questo è il blog: http://www.inthebit.it/
 * mapreri inizia a laggare misteriosamente
<ic3d> piuttosto: postate voi post dei nostri blog, dei blog che vi piacciono, anche inglesi/americani
<pietro98-albini> ic3d, 1,82x10^-34 millilitri
<WebbyIT> ic3d, io lascerei stare roba in altre lingue
<ic3d> pietro98-albini: :-)
 * pietro98-albini deve smettere di ripassare chimica
<mapreri> dovrebbe essere una qualche costate a me sconosciuta? ;P
<WebbyIT> ic3d, stiamo parlando di una community italiana, la maggior parte della gente che c'è
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, pare di no
<WebbyIT> parla si e no italiano
<ic3d> WebbyIT: ok
<mapreri> WebbyIT: soprattuto su fb, ma non mi sembra grave se postano roba inglese
<ic3d> WebbyIT: magari più avanti! :)
<mapreri> semplicemente ci sarà chi dovrà ignorare il post
<mapreri> #info accordato di ignorare/evitare di limitare i post di gente che spamma in maniera moderata il proprio blog/video/ecc
<WebbyIT> dovremmo cercare di evitare barriere linguistiche, chi vuole contenuti inglesi li prende da altre parti
<mapreri> #topic Attirare nuovi contributori: come fare?
<mapreri> ic3d: è tua introduci
<WebbyIT> meetingology  è morto
<meetingology> WebbyIT: Error: "è" is not a valid command.
<mapreri> WebbyIT: no, semplicemente non sempre risponde :)
<ic3d> mah, ne abbiamo parlato prima
<ic3d> in realtà credo sia opportuno che ognuno di noi ci pensi 
<ic3d> provate a buttare giù qualche idea
<ic3d> stasera, o da domani in ML
<ic3d> vorrei che avessimo qualche idea sull'argomento
<ic3d> visto che ne parleremo al meeting
<ic3d> qualche commento?
<pietro98-albini> ic3d, puoi evitare di ricordarlo?
<pietro98-albini> :)
<mapreri> lol
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, grr
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: ti manderemo una cartolina (elettronica, eh)
<ic3d> pietro98-albini: meeting meeting meeting :-)
<mapreri> ic3d: direi di andare di ML, ognuno fa le sue proposte, le mettiamo da parte (mi ci offro per loggarle) e poi discutiamo inter-gruppi al meeting
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, ic3d, ( X > 1 ) * "grr"
<ic3d> pietro98-albini: :-) non prendertela su, sei giovane, ne faremo ancora di meeting!
<WebbyIT> lim x -> oo x*( pietro98-albini non viene, lol)
<ic3d> mapreri: per me +1
<WebbyIT> mapreri, +1
<mapreri> buona
<mapreri> #action ic3d to follow-up on ML: proposte di attrazione nuovi contributori
<meetingology> ACTION: ic3d to follow-up on ML: proposte di attrazione nuovi contributori
<ic3d> +1
<mapreri> #action mapreri to list proposal
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri to list proposal
<mapreri> list down*
<mapreri> vabbè
<mapreri> #topic varie ed eventuali
<pietro98-albini> sono stanco
<mapreri> avevo una cosa da dire ma mi è sfuggita
<mapreri> qualcuno ha qualcosa da dire?
<PaoloRotolo> Sì, in lista avevo scritto del passaggio di proprietà
<PaoloRotolo> della pagina Google+
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: ma se son solo le 10 PM UTC???
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: giusto
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, in realt
<PaoloRotolo> dato che solo il proprietario può aggiungere/rimuovere amministratori
 * ic3d è anziano e quindi va a letto! :-)
<mapreri> ic3d: altri 5 minuti che è importante questo, imho?
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, in realtà sono le 2 AM UTC+4...
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: semplicemente domani stai a letto
<pietro98-albini> mapreri, magari, 2 ore consecutive di chimica...
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: continui?
<PaoloRotolo> mapreri, sì, credevamo di passare il ruolo ad un membro del consiglio
<PaoloRotolo> ovviamente dopo le votazioni :)
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: io direi di aspettare che si insedi il nuovo consiglio
<PaoloRotolo> sì, infatti
<mapreri> e dopo becchiamo qualcuno di fidato che possiamo prendere a calci (fisici) se scappa
<WebbyIT> mapreri, o ic3d o warp10 vengono eletti, non si pone il problema :P
<mapreri> #action PaoloRotolo to re-up the google+ page owner issue (in about 3/4 weeks)
<meetingology> ACTION: PaoloRotolo to re-up the google+ page owner issue (in about 3/4 weeks)
<ic3d> +1
<mapreri> WebbyIT: e sappiamo dove abitano entrambi (più o meno, non so di preciso ic3d dove stia)
<WebbyIT> mapreri, io si :D
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> WebbyIT: ecco, problema risolto
<ic3d> WebbyIT: ti ho portato a casa mia al Linux Day!!! 
<mapreri> io ho un altro argomento
<mapreri> sempre sulla pagina g+ ci son un paio di pesone che non sono del gruppo SM, chi sono?
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: ↑
<ic3d> mapreri: ultimo, che davvero è tardi!
<mapreri> ic3d: ma che orari fai te di solito?? :o
<PaoloRotolo> mapreri, li abbiamo aggiunti per far partire il video
<ic3d> mapreri: 22.30-23.00 poi di mattina su alle 06.30
<PaoloRotolo> di #contribuiamo
<mapreri> le persone sono Luca Ferretti e Flavia Weisghizzi
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: quello solo vaillant
<mapreri> ic3d: ok, sei definitivamente anziano <3
<mapreri> 7 ore di sonno son troppe
<ic3d> Luca e Flavia fanno parte dell'Ufficio Stampa, forse le avevamo messe per quello
<ic3d> non ricordo
<mapreri> che facciamo, li lasciamo?
<mapreri> (beh, vaillant lo togliamo e non penso ci siano dubbi)
<ic3d> mapreri: +1
<mapreri> sono contro a lascire poteri sparsi che sopo si perdono
<ic3d> (sia per lasciare Flavia e Luca che per togliere vaillant)
<mapreri> PaoloRotolo: WebbyIT pietro98-albini ?
<PaoloRotolo> ok per me
<WebbyIT> si, bisogna aggiungere jeremie per il prossimo
<pietro98-albini> ok per me
<mapreri> facciamo le cose per bene
<mapreri> #vote togliere vaillant dalla pagina g+
<meetingology> Please vote on: togliere vaillant dalla pagina g+
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<ic3d> +1
<pietro98-albini> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ic3d
<meetingology> +1 received from pietro98-albini
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PaoloRotolo
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: togliere vaillant dalla pagina g+
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mapreri> #vote togliere flavia e luca ferretti dalla pagina g+
<meetingology> Please vote on: togliere flavia e luca ferretti dalla pagina g+
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<WebbyIT> vabbè eh, era una cosa già decisa
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<WebbyIT> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from WebbyIT
<ic3d> 0
<WebbyIT> (quella di vailliant dico)
<meetingology> 0 received from ic3d
<mapreri> ic3d: occhio che è "togliere"
<ic3d> mapreri: yep!
<mapreri> WebbyIT: sì, ma sono una persona ordinata e metodica
<PaoloRotolo> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from PaoloRotolo
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: togliere flavia e luca ferretti dalla pagina g+
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mapreri> #action PaoloRotolo to remove Luca Ferretti, Flavia Weisghizzi, Francesco Muriana dai gestori della pagina g+
<meetingology> ACTION: PaoloRotolo to remove Luca Ferretti, Flavia Weisghizzi, Francesco Muriana dai gestori della pagina g+
<mapreri> se non c'è altro chiudiamo baracca
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> #action PaoloRotolo to add Jeremie Tamburini ai gestori della pagina g+
<meetingology> ACTION: PaoloRotolo to add Jeremie Tamburini ai gestori della pagina g+
<ic3d> buona notte! :-)
<mapreri> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Nov 14 22:14:12 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-11-14-20.37.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-11-14-20.37.html
<mapreri> a domani coi log sulla ML :)
<mapreri> notte ic3d !
<WebbyIT> ciao e grazie bella gent
<WebbyIT> e
<WebbyIT> Dota time!
<mapreri> WebbyIT: :)
<pietro98-albini> 'notte
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> pietro98-albini: PaoloRotolo buona notte :)
<PaoloRotolo> buona notte a tutti :)
<ic3d> notte a tutti! :-)
